# Pendekar Paul De Thouars



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 12, 2013)

I have just learned that Pendekar Paul De Thouars passed away.  He was very influential in the spread of Silat in the United States.  Condolences to all of his friends and family!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Takai (Sep 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 13, 2013)

.


----------

